# Mod for Aspire Nautilus Mini



## Juan_G (29/5/19)

What mods would you guys recommend to use with the Aspire Nautilus mini? I am doing research to know what I should be saving for. Looking for a Small built in battery or single 18650 mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> What mods would you guys recommend to use with the Aspire Nautilus mini? I am doing research to know what I should be saving for. Looking for a Small built in battery or single 18650 mod.


Hi @Juan_G when I started vaping my combo was the Nautilus mini with a Eleaf iPower 80 w I could chain vape for a day and the build in battery did not die. 

I still use it today if I work in the garden or do any crappy work .I have dropped it about a 1000 times and it looks like it has been in war it just won't die . Still keeps it's charge after 2 years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/19)

I use an iStick 40W carbon fibre look... I've had it for ages and it still works flawlessly

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (29/5/19)

I still use my Eleaf iStick 20watt, and recently also started using a twist vega mini mod on which a Nautilus mini looks awesome. If you shop around you can also get a istick mini but that only goes to 10Watt, so not worth it maybe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (29/5/19)

Eleaf has spoken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/19)

Pico ftw 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## GerharddP (29/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> What mods would you guys recommend to use with the Aspire Nautilus mini? I am doing research to know what I should be saving for. Looking for a Small built in battery or single 18650 mod.


I love the smok q-box mini I think its whats its called. Dont own one and probably never will but looks and performance to me would do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (30/5/19)

Thanks for all your input! BTW, how much does Eleaf pay to advertise them like this....

Will have a look at what Eleaf still have available and then make a decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (30/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thanks for all your input! BTW, how much does Eleaf pay to advertise them like this....
> 
> Will have a look at what Eleaf still have available and then make a decision.



These istick mods just work so well. I'd try and find a pico 22mm or the new pico x. Great mods, especially for MTL atties like the Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (30/5/19)

Amir said:


> I use an iStick 40W carbon fibre look... I've had it for ages and it still works flawlessly


Same here. Use this with my siren 22mm and it was the very first mod I bought and runs smooth just like day one! and it can take a hammering. Its the one mod I not fussy with yet its resilient yet others will scratch or scrape even if im careful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (30/5/19)

But, you not going to find those Istick's in a hurry!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Juan_G (30/5/19)

This one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (30/5/19)

I second the ipower! The usb is built really well in comparison to most. I got 3 years of use out of mine before I intentially opened it just for Lols. Even then it was hard to intentionally break. Built really really well. And when they scuff up after a year they are dead easy to disassemble and respray. Unlike the guys up here I'm not an eleaf fan at all. But that ipower in particular has my vote every single day. Just a bit big tbh.

Other recommendations:
Wye85
Puma mini
Epetite

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (30/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> This one?
> View attachment 167826



This is the one I have in carbon fiber look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/19)

@Juan_G 

I love the Nautilus with hollowed out sleeve. To me it looks cool and if you knock it over the glass tank is protected.


Eleaf iStick TC40W 



Eleaf Amnis (not a variable wattage)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/19)

Ruwaid said:


> But, you not going to find those Istick's in a hurry!



@Ruwaid I might be able to get my hands on one or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/19)

J uan_G said:


> This one?
> View attachment 167826



The one @MrGSmokeFree recommends will last you about a week on a single charge.(exaggerating a bit but,give or take 3-5 days usage dependant.)
The one @Amir suggests Im not to sure of.
and a normal pico with removable battery should cover a day or two.(also usage dependant)
I ran my kbox kanger 40w for two days and about four tankfulls on a 25r at 0.4ohms @ 25w.
also look at that mod.kangertech kbox

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/5/19)

Hi Laurel 


Hooked said:


> @Ruwaid I might be able to get my hands on one or two.


The istick Power nano 40w?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (31/5/19)

Istick and vega mini.... prefer my nautilus with complete SS sleeve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi Laurel
> The istick Power nano 40w?



iStick TC40W - exactly the same as in this pic . Not sure if this is the one you're looking for.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/5/19)

I'd look for an eVic VTC Mini. I wish I hadn't sold mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geldart39 (31/5/19)

@Juan_G I was browsing around and found this Eleaf mod.
Seems like quite a good option for a MTL mod and I think its the mod mentioned in the thread (might not be)
https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r.../MTL-Mods/40W-Eleaf-iStick-TC-MOD-Express-Kit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

